
 	Online Development Studio - CodeRun - jmonegro
http://www.coderun.com/studio/
======
deppp
Cool? Yes. But is there anything besides "cool"? Probably not. Seriously,
what's the reason to build web ide? The reason for some sort of web word
process, i.e. google docs, is clear. But IDE? Thinking about pros of this tool
i can only pick three, first one is access from anywhere, which is not that
important since most developers can take their laptops and all the tools they
need, when they need to. Second one is editing source files simultaneously
which is rarely required for programming work. And the third one is an ability
to deploy to different servers and architectures, testing you app on lots of
different hardware and OSes, which is pretty cool, but it's hardly an ide job.
But having only this three cons (name others?) is not a very valuable
argument.. Now, even i don't see the point in this things, to get something
useful out of it, it should provide two features, first one is extensions
language which would be capable of expanding the functionality of ide, only
not plugin-like shit, but more as elisp for emacs. And second one is an
ability to edit files on some user provided machine, think or slime & swank.

~~~
csytan
I think the main advantage is that there is no need to set up a dev
environment (at my place of employment this can take several hours). What
follows is that testing and bug fixes can be made much easier, especially for
newcomers to an open source project.

~~~
dtf
Absolutely. I've lost count of the hours I've wasted setting up dev
environments.

------
giladkhen
Hey guys this is Gilad, CTO at CodeRun. Thanks for all your notes and remarks!
We appreciate it.

@romland: it is on our TODO ;) The IDE will be open sourced soon on
<http://coderun.codeplex.com/>

@caduardo21: we've created CodeRun IDE with a C#/JavaScript converter named
SharpKit. Check it out on <http://www.coderun.com/sharpkit/>

this too will soon be open source

@biotech, @nailer: Vote for your favourite language: Python:
[http://coderun.codeplex.com/WorkItem/View.aspx?WorkItemId=94...](http://coderun.codeplex.com/WorkItem/View.aspx?WorkItemId=9484)

Ruby:
[http://coderun.codeplex.com/WorkItem/View.aspx?WorkItemId=94...](http://coderun.codeplex.com/WorkItem/View.aspx?WorkItemId=9464)

Perl:
[http://coderun.codeplex.com/WorkItem/View.aspx?WorkItemId=97...](http://coderun.codeplex.com/WorkItem/View.aspx?WorkItemId=9758)

@dotBen: jmonegro's answer hits the spot. Sorry it wasn't clear enough on the
website. We'll work on it.

@vyrotek: F5 is a real pain. I hear ya. Maybe Html6 will let us take control
over the function keys.

We'd love to hear more! Feel free to ask or suggest anything.

Cheers,

Gilad

------
vyrotek
WOW - I built a few C# apps and this is great! The second I saw intellisense
popup my mind was blown.

I did find it difficult to resist right-clicking things or hitting F5 to
build.

But, in the end I'm not sure I can find a reason to leave the real Visual
Studio.

------
romland
I only hopped in briefly, but I must say that at first glance it looked pretty
impressive. I'm in the middle of wrapping up a project right now so digging in
further is futile!

What intrigued me was the menu-item saying "Open Source" -- was almost the
first thing I clicked on, but it seems that the actual IDE is not open source;
it was the components that can be inserted into the actual IDE.

I imagine one thing that is is pretty high on the TODO list of the author is
to replace the Visual Studio icons, though. Or perhaps MS is forgiving about
these things. :-)

Will bookmark and return.

------
biotech
Cool idea, although I would like to see other languages supported. Currently
it has C#, JavaScript, and PHP. To CodeRun's credit, these choices do span
different takes on web development. I'd like to see some support for Perl
and/or Ruby though.

~~~
nailer
Ditto - looks great but would love Python support.

------
caduardo21
I have been messing around with C++ for a while but lately web programming has
been getting more attention more and more. I'm a beginner when it comes to web
apps and when I see websites like this (it almost feels like I'm running a
native software on my operating system) I get very excited. How does one go
about creating a website like this? What should I learn. What combination of
technologies are used? Thank you and congratulations for such a great job!

------
dotBen
The killer app for web-based IDE is multiple authors being able to edit the
same code in real time.

Etherpad (now open source, as it happens) was great for this - but lacked IDE
options. SubEtherEdit/Coda is also fab on Mac, but not everyone has Mac or is
on same network subnet.

If they got multiple authoring into this, (and Pyhton + Ruby) for me it would
be a serious contender.

~~~
dotBen
Playing with this some more, I would also want to be get more transparency on
what the business model is for this product.

Open source is great when it's running on your own equipment cos you know
who's picking up the running costs (you).

Clearly this product will need resource to run and scale with growth and I
would want to know how they company intends to pay for this. If it works I
don't mind paying for something like this like I do BaseCamp, CampFire, GitHub
- but would want to know what it might look like upfront.

~~~
jmonegro
They offer cloud hosting (powered by Amazon). The IDE serves as a bait to get
signups, since it makes it very easy to deploy on their service (single-click
deployment). It's pretty decent, too. They have a free 15-day trial with 256gb
ram and 5gb storage, and that one is only $10/month after the trial is over
(down from $25). The others go from $49-$169.

I think they really have something here, if they had Ruby support I'd jump on
it: it reminds me of Heroku (garden) when it was a web based Rails IDE, but
this seems just a bit better performing, at least from my end.

------
yannis
Excellent! I can see some potential in student populations! Petty it has no
support for python at this stage! All the ingredients are there, the js code
etc.. Shouldn't be hard to extend it to python!

I had a peek at the javascript source code :) Is there a reason why you are
not compressing it?

Overall congratulations and good luck!

------
Pistos2
"Runs in IE, Firefox, Chrome and Safari." Indeed, totally fails in Opera. Just
a blank browser window. <http://www.coderun.com/ide/>

------
shmichael
This is a powerful tool for peer programming, distributed work environments,
and working on the go.

------
noodle
reminds me a lot of <http://phpanywhere.net/>

if this thing can do things better and more intuitively than phpanywhere, i
might actually use it.

------
chrischen
It's pretty nice, although debugging/running was a bit slow.

~~~
cubicle67
pretty nice? That'd be an example of understatement.

I was impressed with the Heroku editor when it first came out, but this is in
another league. Seriously well done.

------
bbsabelli
Mind. Blown.

